
Show HN: Fitsquad – Challenge with Friends - __Fitsquad__
https://fitsquad.io
======
__Fitsquad__
Hello there! Fitsquad is a mobile app where people can challenge their friends
through various activities. Following an exercise routine can get repetitive
and boring. Our goal is to spice it up and encourage socializing through fun
challenges.

Here is the catch - your friend will pick the challenge, and you have to
complete it within 24 hours!

We are very excited to share Fitsquad with you and get more people testing it
out.

Here is the direct testflight link:
[https://testflight.apple.com/join/Mc2U2rnc](https://testflight.apple.com/join/Mc2U2rnc)

------
shintzy
Liked the idea! Can I create a bundle of challenges and send it to a friend at
once? It could be like a workout routine. Gamification works wonders when it
comes to fitness, hope you will continue adding more features, good luck!

~~~
__Fitsquad__
So glad to hear! Right now, users can only send one challenge at a time, but
yes! You will be able to send and receive combinations of challenges. We are
currently working on the multi-challenge feature, and it will be available
before the launch. To give you an example, you will be able to send and/or
receive push-ups, yoga, meditation all in one day.

